# Finishing outside curved wall



## bazooka270 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey there, I am finishing an outside curved wall ( drywall ) on a jobsite at the moment and the curved wall is not a true round. I've been using a piece of tin to run from floor to ceiling on the flat spots but is not the best tool for this ( to flexible ). I've been using a trowel for 25 + years now and can trowel compound on sideways, lightly floating over the flat spots and low spots to get a better curve but its taking a tremendous amount of time. Does anybody know of a tool that is flexible and strong enough to do a feathering motion from floor to ceiling for future projects.

Similar to pic shown, also about the same radius.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Are you standing your board up? I wouldnt do that ( floor to ceiling tool?) Laying board down will eliminate that problem. Ive used a scrap piece of rock as a float tool on outside rounds. Load it up, find your curve and run it. Im sure there is a tool out there but Ive never used or seen


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

I've used a tool called a curve coater before to finish out FRG columns and they worked great, It was basically a piece of flexible plastic with a handle at each end that you could bend to conform to your curve.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

bazooka270 said:


> Hey there, I am finishing an outside curved wall ( drywall ) on a jobsite at the moment and the curved wall is not a true round. I've been using a piece of tin to run from floor to ceiling on the flat spots but is not the best tool for this ( to flexible ). I've been using a trowel for 25 + years now and can trowel compound on sideways, lightly floating over the flat spots and low spots to get a better curve but its taking a tremendous amount of time. Does anybody know of a tool that is flexible and strong enough to do a feathering motion from floor to ceiling for future projects.
> 
> Similar to pic shown, also about the same radius.


Sucks to say, since I too use a trowel:thumbsup:, but maybe buy a large straight knife (12") and bend it to your liking.

There is a plastic tool out there to do it, but if you seen it, you would think I could cut a plastic bucket down, and make the same thing:blink:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

The plastic one works good, but I haven't seen one for sale in a long time. Take a taping knife and bend it to the curve of the wall. 10" works better then a 12" for me personally.:thumbsup:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I bought a 4' length of metal door threshold at the hardware store. It has a nice even flex that comes in handy for those types of curves. Most store should have a wide selection of profiles - just pick one that feels good.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

When we do columns or a tight radius and we get an occasional flat spot, I always use a piece of plexiglass. I load the flat area with some compound and pull it up or down; it works well.


----------



## bazooka270 (Apr 17, 2013)

DrywallerDustin said:


> I've used a tool called a curve coater before to finish out FRG columns and they worked great, It was basically a piece of flexible plastic with a handle at each end that you could bend to conform to your curve.


 
Any idea where to purchase?


----------



## bazooka270 (Apr 17, 2013)

excellent....never thought of plexiglass...thank you Inidrywall.


----------



## bazooka270 (Apr 17, 2013)

Using a knife is hard on the hands and fingers? Have to bend this tool by hand..


----------



## bazooka270 (Apr 17, 2013)

thank you for the good answers so far


----------



## bazooka270 (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote from DrywallerDustin "I've used a tool called a curve coater before to finish out FRG columns and they worked great, It was basically a piece of flexible plastic with a handle at each end that you could bend to conform to your curve."
 excellent....thank you DrywallerDustin


----------

